# sand paper vs fibri-mesh paper



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I consider fibri-mesh paper a DIY product ,but maybe I'm wrong ?which do you use and why(pros and cons) can this become a argument like mesh tape vs paper tape.Do mesh tapers use mesh sand paper and paper tapers use paper sand paper ???? lets see


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

A trouble maker huh?

:boxing: You crack me up!!!!

Under heavy texture I found the mesh adequate though it left those surface grooves. For smooth wall I ended up with straight paper and a sponge (with an industrial respirator).


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

I tried it but it left scratches everywhere. 

Smooth-cut 120 for me.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Found the mesh paper to scratchy, God forbid if i had to go back for a fix up, the world would end.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Found the mesh paper to scratchy, God forbid if i had to go back for a fix up, the world would end.


 I'll let you know if i ever get sent back for a touch up,then we will be both prepared for the end of the world


----------

